
What it would be like if your desk was an extension of your display - aarondf
https://twitter.com/andrewculver/status/826948468803457024
======
aculver
Hey all, this is me. This setup is a new MacBook Pro powering two 55" 4K
displays. I bought my first 55" 4K display a few years ago and having so much
screen real estate was a game changer for me.

One of my favorite things about having so much screen real estate is
eliminating the need for overlapping windows, which is really great when
you're developing and have a ton of different things going on.

The idea with this new setup isn't that you would use the desk display for
stuff you're actively working on, (I think that would be terrible for your
neck,) but instead just as a place to put things you glance at occasionally or
receive notifications from.

I only just set this up today so the verdict is still out on this new setup
with the desk display, but a few initial observations:

\- The texture of the display is similar to an iPhone or iPad, and it's a
really great feel for your arms.

\- The display gives off a little bit of heat, which is actually nice for
resting your arms on.

\- Because of the back of this specific display (Samsung 8-series) there is a
tiny bit of give (e.g. a little bounciness,) on the part of the display where
I'm resting my hands and typing. It's a _huge_ improvement over a hard desk.

The image is obviously not going to be as great as when you're looking at one
of these displays head on, but it's not horrible either on the higher end
displays. I've set mine up on a bit of an incline, which both helps the
viewing angle and actually feels really great for my arms as well, but I'm not
sure whether this will come back to bite me at all ergonomically.

Curious if anyone else has done anything similar and how they felt it worked
or didn't work.

